# Is cypress mulch blend safe?



## VenusAndSaturn (Jul 9, 2018)

We were out buying substrate for Oreos new enclosure and I didn't really plan on buying any cypress mulch while we were there but we were walking by and my mom spotted it and asked if we should get it. After looking it over it seems to be okay but i wanted to make sure, it said on the bag "100% organic cypress mulch blend". And then for the ingredients "cypress mulch with other forest products". 

I don't really know what "other forest products" could be so I'm a bit hesitant on putting it in her enclosure as I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## Gary (Jul 11, 2018)

Unless there is something I don’t know, I can’t imagine that being a problem. In fact it sounds like a lucky find. Some people will heat treat to kill any pests or parasites, but this does affect how well the mulch will retain moisture. Honestly, I think you should always mix multiple substrates together anyways. I see people having issues when they go 100% with one material rather than mixing in potting soil, moss, and other materials to their base.

Kind of off topic, but tegus aren’t walking around on a foot of coconut husks or cypress mulch in the wild. I get that just because something is a certain way in the wild it doesn’t necessarily mean that way is the best for a pet. But at least with substrate, I feel like you should simulate natural conditions. I use bioactive soil mixed with cypress and eco earth—complete with some gravel and a few big rocks to rub against.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 11, 2018)

Cedar of any kind is toxic to all animls, pine can be bad because it Molds easy and also has oils that leak out. I don’t even use pine with my rats, some have had no issues with it. But the only respiratory issues my rats have had was when they were on pine. Their all on aspen now.

Mostly you can’t spot clean it like cypress or coco husk. So just make sure your blends don’t have either of these.

Like Gary said I go with a mixture of organic top soil, eco earth (coco husk) and a few small river boulders I pulled out of our creek. Ones like 120 lbs so not that small I guess lol


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jul 11, 2018)

We have quite a few bags of different substrates I'm going to use so she's definitely not going to be on just eco earth or cypress mulch. 
Which those are organic soil, playsand, eco earth, the cypress mulch blend and then we're going to go back and get some peat moss soon and probably some more organic soil.


----------



## Gary (Jul 11, 2018)

VenusAndSaturn said:


> We have quite a few bags of different substrates I'm going to use so she's definitely not going to be on just eco earth or cypress mulch.
> Which those are organic soil, playsand, eco earth, the cypress mulch blend and then we're going to go back and get some peat moss soon and probably some more organic soil.


Ooooo sounds awesome! Lucky gu


----------

